# 9800pro problems



## Sunbedted (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi all, I am very new to this, in fact I only discovered it today thanks to a workmate, so please have patience with my stupidity/ignorance!

I have downloaded ATITool and am running it with my 9800 pro 128mb card. When it loads up the default settings are 378/338 but when I choose find max core it goes down instead of up! Is this normal? Its currently at 322 and getting lower all the time.  I'm sure something is wrong here but have no idea what.  I have the latest catalyst drivers from ATI but I don't know what could cause such a problem. 

Many thanks, Gareth

Oh and should mention that when I load ATITool it says I have debugging runtimes enabled which may cause unexpected behaviour and I should use directx control panel and select use retail version only, but when i checked this is what I'm using already.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 24, 2004)

Make sure you have the latest ATItool (0.0.22) 

If that doesnt work try a beta version of 0.0.23, here is link http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=617


----------



## Sunbedted (Sep 24, 2004)

I had .22 initially and then decided to try .21 after reading some other posts, this was better but still not right.  Downloaded .23 now and seems to have even more improvement than .21 but is still lowering my speed. Does this mean that there is something wrong with the card? I just found out that it is not an ATI manufactured card, but instead made by Connect3D.  Are these bad cards? The card came with my system, but was an expensive upgrade. 

If it is bad do I have a case for them to replace the card if it is unstable at stock speeds?


----------



## Sunbedted (Sep 26, 2004)

I have now installed my latest chipset drivers and there is no improvement whatsoever! I have also been havingproblems with my 3dmark03 score in that the cpu is getting a score of 95-99 when matched systems score 600+! Is there a link between these two problems?  Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated.

Many Thanks,  Gaz


----------



## Nobru_rv (Sep 27, 2004)

Maybe you need a fresh windows install?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 27, 2004)

Sunbedted said:
			
		

> I have now installed my latest chipset drivers and there is no improvement whatsoever! I have also been havingproblems with my 3dmark03 score in that the cpu is getting a score of 95-99 when matched systems score 600+! Is there a link between these two problems?  Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Many Thanks,  Gaz


 You need to contact your computer manufacturer and have them replace the card.


----------



## nightelf84 (Sep 27, 2004)

Have you installed sp2 lately? WHen i installed sp2 a few weeks back, screwed everything up. My HIS 9800PRO acts like a 9600PRO. Try a fresh install of XP and DO NOT UPDATE TO SP2. If this doesnt help, you can try installing your card in a friend's rig and see if it performs. If it's still problematic, you should contact you computer supplier and have them replace it.


----------

